# Current diesel prices in France



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just had a text from my brother who is on his way home on Sunday. Diesel is ranging between 1.46 and 1.56 Euros per litre. This is equal to £1.16 to £1.24.
Gone are the days of cheap travel. It seems that the french have been hit considerably harder than we have.
Gerry


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Gerry,i am surprised it was still at this price as we had to pay €1.56 ltr back in late May, early June, so at least its not going up faster than here.

We did get it for €1.36 at some supermarkets (SuperU) was usually the cheapest we found.

Such a shame now that fuel is so expensive it will curtail our trips to France from 4 yearly, and in fact our September trip has been changed to Northern Ireland simply because the ferry crossing will save us a 590 mile return trip, (Liverpool not Dover) only extra is a few more Tesco vouchers, and frankly we are looking forward to the change as its been 25 years since we where last in N.I.

Bob


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

Had a text from a mate who is over there and he said it DROPPED over 10c a litre early last week! I wonder why it's not dropped a bit here - welcome once again to Labours Rip-off Britain!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

keithfw said:


> Had a text from a mate who is over there and he said it DROPPED over 10c a litre early last week! I wonder why it's not dropped a bit here - welcome once again to Labours Rip-off Britain!


Not certain how we get to blame Labour when if it has fallen 10c to 1.46/1.56 then the French are doing even worse that I thought. Considering Diesel in france used to be about 30% cheaper in France than here, and it is now about 10% cheaper it is obvious that the French have been hit hard. And they do not have Gordon Brown.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

You can check the prices in France at http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/

Don


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

GerryD said:


> keithfw said:
> 
> 
> > Had a text from a mate who is over there and he said it DROPPED over 10c a litre early last week! I wonder why it's not dropped a bit here - welcome once again to Labours Rip-off Britain!
> ...


I think you are missing the point - if it's gone down there, why has it not dropped here. Somebody is being greedy!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

keithfw said:


> Had a text from a mate who is over there and he said it DROPPED over 10c a litre early last week! I wonder why it's not dropped a bit here - welcome once again to Labours Rip-off Britain!


Last friday the best I could find was 139 and the worst was 154. It was about that for the week or so that we were there. Is he saying it has dropped since then?

Of course, if you add in toll charges the cost of motoring in france is very high. But then to my way of thinking the cost of everything over there has shot up in the last year and there are fewer savings to be made in buying anything.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

cronkle said:


> keithfw said:
> 
> 
> > Had a text from a mate who is over there and he said it DROPPED over 10c a litre early last week! I wonder why it's not dropped a bit here - welcome once again to Labours Rip-off Britain!
> ...


Exactly, if you want a cheap holiday nowadays you can't beat good old UK. Don't know what the Eurozone have done apart from an inflated exchange valuation, but even adding in the cost of the crossing makes it no longer a cheap option. If the only option is the Motorhome unfriendly UK then you will start to see a heck of a lot of units for sale.
Worried about a recession? don't, we're already there.
Gerry


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Well thanks Gerry, feel a lot better now  

Off to France Monday for what looks like being an expensive break!


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Part of the reason for the sudden closing of the differential in prices is I think due to the fact that the french prices have a much less %% of tax and are more susceptible to the market itself. 

Strip away all the taxes and the cheapest refined and delivered fuel in Europe is the UK by quite a margin.

With the decline in the GBP against the EUR we end up with a lower differential. However, when you are putting 70 litres in, it is still quite a saving - I'm going over empty in August - Auchan Calais here I come!


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

I topped up at BP Calais two days ago and it was 143.9 euros/litre.
Previous week had filled up completely at Capellen in Luxembourg where it was only 127.4 euros/litre.
Many thanks to Don madge for that bit of advice...


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

Exactly, if you want a cheap holiday nowadays you can't beat good old UK. Don't know what the Eurozone have done apart from an inflated exchange valuation, but even adding in the cost of the crossing makes it no longer a cheap option. If the only option is the Motorhome unfriendly UK then you will start to see a heck of a lot of units for sale.
Worried about a recession? don't, we're already there.
Gerry[/quote]

I'm sorry but I cannot afford the rip-off prices of UK campsites. Yes I know some of the CS's are fine but many are still over £10 a night and that is just to much to do nothing more than park-up for the night. Add to that the cost of eating out in the UK, the price of fuel and all the traffic jams, I for one would far sooner go abroad. If you don't use the tolls roads the cost of motoring is far less than here and far more pleasurable. Aires and campsites are cheaper, there are plenty of them, the food is better and much cheaper and, quite frankly, the people on them are far friendlier too.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith. Couldn't have said it better myself. We will still be over there when we get our van back. :roll: :roll: 
Cheers Sid


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Only 70 litres... Try 175 litres for my RV  

That's over £230 at current prices 8O


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> I'm going over empty in August - Auchan Calais here I come!


 We are going to France for the first time in just over a week and we were planning on getting to Calais on less tha a 1/4 tank. Will it be easy enough to find a cheap fuel station? We get to Calais late a nigh but will be stopping on the dock or the Aire probally, so we will be looking for fuel at about 09:00 the next morningh.

Richard...


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes France has become a lot more expenisve but all in all it is still cheaper than the UK to motorhome in.

UK campsites a far too expensive even CL sites and CS sites which we are using in between our Auto-Trail rallies up north.

Wine is stll cheaper than UK eg a 3 litre box of Chenet wine was £15.95 but in France it was €9+ at Super U!! How does the UK justify that!!!

We are spending 6 weeks plus doing some rallies and I bet over all we will spend more here on diesel, campsites/rallies etc than we did in 3 months in France recently. I will work it out and let you know in Sept!


----------



## 112397 (May 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Yesterday diesel was at 1.34 at Intermarche in Montguyon (Charente Maritime).
I think Petrol 95 was 1.46!!!!!

Look forward to seeing you all

Kind Regards
Chris
La Motte Camping
<URL removed by moderators>


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> > I'm going over empty in August - Auchan Calais here I come!
> 
> 
> We are going to France for the first time in just over a week and we were planning on getting to Calais on less tha a 1/4 tank. Will it be easy enough to find a cheap fuel station? We get to Calais late a nigh but will be stopping on the dock or the Aire probally, so we will be looking for fuel at about 09:00 the next morningh.
> ...


NO! Don't do that, youl get ripped off. get at least 25 - 30 miles away from the ports and you will find it at least 10c cheaper.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> > I'm going over empty in August - Auchan Calais here I come!
> 
> 
> We are going to France for the first time in just over a week and we were planning on getting to Calais on less tha a 1/4 tank. Will it be easy enough to find a cheap fuel station? We get to Calais late a nigh but will be stopping on the dock or the Aire probally, so we will be looking for fuel at about 09:00 the next morningh.
> ...


No problem fill up at the tunnel service station at Calais on the way out was cheaper than the motor-way service fill ups by far. 
Also its open 24 hrs but you may have to leave you credit card before filling up at night. 
Mike


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We found a Champion supermarket 1.22 diesel down south of the Bay of Somme, but can't remember where. Mostly we were paying 1.40 to 50 apart from Luxembourg at 1.20.

A serviced station in Italy with a windscreen clean was 1.45.


----------



## 114320 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Latest fuel prices*

Just done a new survey on fuel prices in France, Belgium and Luxembourg on autoroutes, supermarkets etc.

Full details here - just download the excel spreadsheet for the up to date info. http://www.day-tripper.net/drivefuelprices.html

The web page is in the process of being updated now.

David Ash
Editor - www.day-tripper.net


----------



## 113985 (Jul 4, 2008)

When you say diesel/petrol in France is expensive - don't forget that also includes the road tax element. There is no annual road tax to pay. Which is a very fair way of doing it - you use your vehicle a lot, you pay more; you leave it in the garage all year, you pay nowt. And no fuss about road tax dodgers, no need to invest in cameras that read you plate and check you against the road tax computer ...


----------



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

FWIW we've just got back and found diesel was cheaper in Luxembourg, and cheaper still in Switzerland (not what we were expecting). As others have said, France was around 1.40 a litre - more at motorway services, cheaper at supermarkets.


----------



## Chantilly (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all

1.41 Euro diesel at Calais supermarket this morning.


----------



## Chantilly (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all

1.41 Euro diesel at Calais supermarket this morning.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

I got stung in Italy just over a week ago, just before coming into France...... 1.60 a ltr. It was on a Sunday and it was Vpower :roll: 

Our Merc runs like a pig on normal Euro diesel, thats why we use the super stuff. 

Doug


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

When comparing prices remember the pound has dropped by 20% in the lsat year so French Diesel now looks almost as expensive as UK but knock 20% off and that what it would be at 1.50e to the pound.

Colin


----------

